# Windows 10 Issues that Users have found



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

I've found my first major software glitch with windows 10. DPP 4.3 does not allow any of the adjustment functions to work. Brightness, etc.

Other functions such as cropping seem to work, but the sliders for adjusting brightness and a few others on the tab don't slide.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

I was also unable to use RoboForm to fill forms in Windows 10.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

I just received a warning that another piece of software I use won't work. aspparently, they did not test the beta, or they could have sent a warning sooner.

I've already reverted to Windows 7 and will wait for some of the software to catch up. The main reason I updated is that my windows 7 is just limping along, and I've been unable to fix the issue. I do not want to spend days re-installing software, so I'll let it limp along for a couple more months.

___________________________________________________________________________

As you may know, Microsoft is launching the Windows 10 Operating System on Wednesday July 29th. At this time, Endicia recommends that you do not update your operating system to this latest version of Windows until further notice.

If you do choose to update to Windows 10 immediately, your ability to print postage may be negatively affected.

We will inform you when we have fully tested our software to ensure that it supports the Windows 10 Operating System. For now we suggest you continue using the following versions of Windows products:

Windows XP (Service Pack 3 or higher)
Windows Vista
Windows 7
Windows 8
Windows 8.1

If you have any questions regarding this recommendation, please contact [email protected]

Thank you for choosing Endicia


----------



## Famateur (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the progress reports. I've got an old rig that I'll upgrade just for the hay of it, but I'll likely push the one-year deadline to the limit before considering upgrading any work machines.

Here's my formula for keeping my boxes from getting to the limping stage:

1. Install OS and programs on one drive (or partition), and all files on a separate drive (or partition), including user folders, like Documents, Desktop, and other things like Outlook PSD files, browser profiles, etc.

2. Make a clean image of the OS and programs drive.

3. Before installing new programs, restore from the clean image, then install the new program. If it's stable, make a new clean image that includes the new program (and the gazillion Windows updates that accumulated -- see the "if it's stable" disclaimer  ).

I also make regular "current" images for when something goes haywire and I just need to jump back in time. 

This seems to keep their noses clean. If they give me any grief, re-image over lunch and back to clean-and-happy...


----------



## tolusina (Jul 30, 2015)

Cross posted this on the upgrade thread........
---
Upgraded 7>10.
10 failed to recognize my gorgeous NEC PA242W-BK-SV, listed it as a generic non-PNP monitor.
Didn't seem to know what to do with my Quadro K620 card either.
Saw the Start button, it did nothing, perhaps a conflict with Classic Shell.

Created a fresh system image of 7 just prior to the upgrade, 7 has been restored from that image.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 30, 2015)

I was up until 2am trying to fix one major issue which was with Outlook not sending email (it would reply and it would send the test, but would not send a new email). It was one of those annoying moments where you try to figure out the exact search and error term/combo to use in Google to find the answer. Just managed to fix it now after a couple of hours of sleep, but I very nearly reverted to Windows 7 as well.

Am now on Windows 10 and so far am impressed. Will take some getting used to, but seems good. Lets hope that is still my opinion by the end of the day!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Cross posted this on the upgrade thread........
> ---
> Upgraded 7>10.
> 10 failed to recognize my gorgeous NEC PA242W-BK-SV, listed it as a generic non-PNP monitor.
> ...



There is actually a rollback built in that I used. It was fast and easy to roll back. Its available for 30 days. I have a cloned hard drive that I could always drop in too.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 30, 2015)

Just wanted to give my first impressions of Windows 10 Pro after using the laptop at work all day today.

As mentioned in the other thread I decided to upgrade from an ISO and it went very smoothly, although it stayed at 16% for a little longer than I would have liked. But my patience was rewarded and I now have a brand new operating system.

The only real problem I encountered was with Outlook but that has been fixed since early this morning.

As Mt Spokane mentioned there are issues with DPP 4.3 but 3.14 seems to work fine as does Lightroom and everything else on my laptop.

I have to say, I am VERY impressed with Windows 10 so far, it seems much, much faster than 7 Pro, and I am learning how to use all the improvements they have made to the system.

Despite the Outlook headache I had I am extremely happy that I upgraded and would strongly recommend anyone to do the same.

Of course is just less than 24 hours but so far I could not be happier.

Good luck!


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks for sharing. I might drop it onto the laptop as this is probably the safest machine to install it on...


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> thanks for sharing. I might drop it onto the laptop as this is probably the safest machine to install it on...



Good idea. For me, Windows 10 is without a doubt the best browser they have every produced.

I feel like I have a new laptop. And I love the apps which are all pretty customisable. The new Edge browser is nice but I have decided to keep using IE11 which is also on the system.

Only thing I do not like, and I hope Microsoft addresses is this, is the digital assistant Cortana. It is great typing in requests etc, but I want to be able to speak to her. Unfortunately you need to log in to your MSN account and then they use that password as the device password. This has stopped me from using it as I do not want to use my MSN account password as my laptop password. Not sure if this is customisable as I have not checked yet.

But overall, I am extremely impressed with Windows 10.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Just wanted to give my first impressions of Windows 10 Pro after using the laptop at work all day today.
> 
> As mentioned in the other thread I decided to upgrade from an ISO and it went very smoothly, although it stayed at 16% for a little longer than I would have liked. But my patience was rewarded and I now have a brand new operating system.
> 
> ...



I agree with your positive points, but since I run a online business and ship daily, not being able to use my postage meter makes for too big of a issue. I was quite frustrated with the edge browser, I still refuse to accept Microsoft software that does not have a menu bar across the top. I also missed the "Run command", but did not have time to fool around finding where it is now located. I'm sure that after spending a couple of weeks with it, I would be marginally proficient, but I do tinker with the innards of Windows quite a bit, and Windows 10 has hidden all the methods I used to use.

I hope that Start 8 runs on it so I can have the windows 7 start menu back.

A search found it. I can get my Windows y start menu back, and I already own start 8.
http://www.neowin.net/news/start8-147-adds-windows-10-support


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

I also found a post laying out Microsoft's plan for updates coming up surprisingly soon.

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1266634-windows-10-service-release-1-expected-to-roll-out-next-month/


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I agree with your positive points, but since I run a online business and ship daily, not being able to use my postage meter makes for too big of a issue. I was quite frustrated with the edge browser, I still refuse to accept Microsoft software that does not have a menu bar across the top. I also missed the "Run command", but did not have time to fool around finding where it is now located. I'm sure that after spending a couple of weeks with it, I would be marginally proficient, but I do tinker with the innards of Windows quite a bit, and Windows 10 has hidden all the methods I used to use.
> 
> I hope that Start 8 runs on it so I can have the windows 7 start menu back.
> 
> ...



When I first saw Edge I liked it but missed IE. Thankfully, IE is there with all the favourites/bookmarks etc just like it was on my Windows 7.

You can access the Run command by pressing the Windows logo key +R 
or: 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/what-happened-run-command#1TC=windows-7

Glad you got support for Start 8.

I like the start menu in Windows 10, it is highly customisable and I find a big improvement over 7.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with your positive points, but since I run a online business and ship daily, not being able to use my postage meter makes for too big of a issue. I was quite frustrated with the edge browser, I still refuse to accept Microsoft software that does not have a menu bar across the top. I also missed the "Run command", but did not have time to fool around finding where it is now located. I'm sure that after spending a couple of weeks with it, I would be marginally proficient, but I do tinker with the innards of Windows quite a bit, and Windows 10 has hidden all the methods I used to use.
> ...



IE was not working for me with RoboForm, and I could not login to CR with it. Something in Edge replaced part of IE it seemed to me. There was no way to set IE as a default browser.

I have about 25 links on the left in my Win 7 start menu, I could not imagine 25 of those windows in the Win 10 menu, even if they fit by making them small and taking up a large footprint on the screen.

Once my software supports it, I'll give it a trial again, but for now, I can't use it.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > When I first saw Edge I liked it but missed IE. Thankfully, IE is there with all the favourites/bookmarks etc just like it was on my Windows 7.
> ...



This is how to make IE the default browser in Windows 10.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/make-ie-default-browser#ie=ie-11

Not sure about RoboForm though as I don't use it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



That instruction for windows 8 also illustrates the hassle I have to go thru to find the default programs where it is a link in the Win 7 start menu. I'm sure that spending a lot of time with it will have me expert at it, but I also ask myself why are they doing this to users by the millions. They could have made it possible to bring up the old start menu, just like the quick Start that I use. (BTW, the quick start was imported fine and worked fine except that it would not let me drag edge or ie to it, even when unlocked. I did not want to spend hours finding out why.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That instruction for windows 8 also illustrates the hassle I have to go thru to find the default programs where it is a link in the Win 7 start menu. I'm sure that spending a lot of time with it will have me expert at it, but I also ask myself why are they doing this to users by the millions. They could have made it possible to bring up the old start menu, just like the quick Start that I use. (BTW, the quick start was imported fine and worked fine except that it would not let me drag edge or ie to it, even when unlocked. I did not want to spend hours finding out why.



To be honest, that was also a concern of mine before I upgraded. I have been using Windows 10 now for less than 48 hours and I have most of my major programmes pinned to the taskbar and rarely need to go into the start menu at all.

Of course, as with anything new, it will take a little getting used to, but it really is worth it. I don't think it would take a month or even weeks to get used to it, I am already figuring it all out.

My laptop feels (a lot) faster, cleaner and more solid than it did under 7. My workflow has actually improved with Windows 10, there is no way I would ever go back to 7 now.


----------



## zim (Jul 31, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I also found a post laying out Microsoft's plan for updates coming up surprisingly soon.
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1266634-windows-10-service-release-1-expected-to-roll-out-next-month/



Yip, I'm staying on plan, 6 months and I'll upgrade from 8.1 which I get on fine with so no rush.

Real interesting hearing everyone's experiences so far though.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 31, 2015)

Not a direct experience with Win10, but this doesn't sound too clever to me:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2943752/wifi-passwordsharing-feature-in-windows-10-raises-security-concerns.html

TL;DR: disable Wi-Fi Sense Password sharing.

OTOH, it's the perfect excuse in a courtroom: Sorry, but my password has been shared by Windows 10, so I don't know who've downloaded (insert illegal terrible stuff) from my network.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Not a direct experience with Win10, but this doesn't sound too clever to me:
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2943752/wifi-passwordsharing-feature-in-windows-10-raises-security-concerns.html
> 
> TL;DR: disable Wi-Fi Sense Password sharing.
> ...



Yes, that's one of the very first things I disabled. In fact, I disabled quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > That instruction for windows 8 also illustrates the hassle I have to go thru to find the default programs where it is a link in the Win 7 start menu. I'm sure that spending a lot of time with it will have me expert at it, but I also ask myself why are they doing this to users by the millions. They could have made it possible to bring up the old start menu, just like the quick Start that I use. (BTW, the quick start was imported fine and worked fine except that it would not let me drag edge or ie to it, even when unlocked. I did not want to spend hours finding out why.
> ...



Windows 8 was definitely faster, I can't compare it to Windows 10. That's a plus. Finding that it had turned on some sharing options meant I have to go through it carefully to turn them off.

I may install it on one of my secondary computers to spend time figuring it out and while some of the programs are fixed. RoboForm is another must for me, since I use a lot of long 15 or more randomly generated characters and complex passwords for any account that could be used to purchase anything or other financial transaction. Blogs like this get a shorter version.


----------



## grimson (Jul 31, 2015)

Clean install of Windows 10 Pro:
With latest ATI ehh AMD driver from AMD website
-----------------------------------------
Lightroom diags:


Lightroom version: CC 2015.1.1 [ 1032027 ]
License: Trial
Operating system: Windows 8.1 Business Edition
Version: 6.3 [9600]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 2
Processor speed: 2,4 GHz
Built-in memory: 8191,3 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8191,3 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 1871,6 MB (22,8%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 2900,9 MB
Memory cache size: 1375,1 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 2
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 2560x1440
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info: 
AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series

Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.13399 Core Profile Context 15.200.1062.1002
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series
LanguageVersion: 4.40




Significant faster than ever!
Mostly due OpenGL support I think which is now enabled with these latest drivers.
And notice the Win81 OS detection


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for sharing. I might drop it onto the laptop as this is probably the safest machine to install it on...
> ...



Did a fresh install which may cause me problems. I hate/never trust upgrades and a clean install has the benefit that I have nothing legacy. But it appears that if you want the free upgrade from Win 7/8 you have to do that first (as in upgrade), and then you can later do a fresh install, otherwise it doesn't recognise your Win 7 Product Key and won't activate. However others have tried this and still can't activate...

So I'm playing around with it, doing a few configurations on the laptop but I'm going to hold off installing too much as I might have to install Win 7 just to do an upgrade, lol. Doesn't fully support the Latitude E6220, and Dell themselves have not certified it, which means Device Manager has 3 devices with no drivers, but none of them seem mandatory to me, so I'm not too worried.

Initial impressions are based on an RDP session (I do that with all new installs - rename PC, join domain, enable remote desktop, reboot), then I can continue to configure it in a RDP window which allows me to do other things and check the web if I have problems:

- Like Task Manager
- Dislike that they've got some bits in Control Panel and some bits in Settings. Doh.
- Seems as responsive as Windows 7
- Like the "life at a glance"
- Not sure I like going back to the non-3d look on icons, scroll bars etc - unless this is an RDP setting (which doesn't happen with Win 7)

As soon as I get the activation problem sorted, then I can start to add all the photography stuff. Currently the only thing running is vidcoder doing x.264 encoding.

So far, so good.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, like with most software, OSes in particular...I really try to NEVER jump in with both feet on the x.0 release.

I prefer to wait till a x.2 or so release and let all the rest of the public be the beta testers.

Just my $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 1, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Did a fresh install which may cause me problems. I hate/never trust upgrades and a clean install has the benefit that I have nothing legacy. But it appears that if you want the free upgrade from Win 7/8 you have to do that first (as in upgrade), and then you can later do a fresh install, otherwise it doesn't recognise your Win 7 Product Key and won't activate. However others have tried this and still can't activate...
> 
> So I'm playing around with it, doing a few configurations on the laptop but I'm going to hold off installing too much as I might have to install Win 7 just to do an upgrade, lol. Doesn't fully support the Latitude E6220, and Dell themselves have not certified it, which means Device Manager has 3 devices with no drivers, but none of them seem mandatory to me, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> ...



My laptop is also a Dell, no problems there.

Like you said to do the clean install you must first upgrade to Windows 10 and then do the clean install after that.


----------



## jdavidse (Aug 1, 2015)

Windows 10 does have a huge problem for us photographers. The 'Photos' app, which is the default photo viewer on the system, has a feature set to ON by default that automatically "enhances" every photo it views.

So 2 years from now when 80% of Windows users are on Windows 10, 95% of those people will be viewing every single photo that comes across their computer after being "enhanced." You can turn the feature off but it is not obvious, nor will most people care/find it. For any photographer this is a huge problem, because it means that all the (windows) clients out there will be seeing the photos wrong. 

Other than that I am loving Windows 10 so far.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 1, 2015)

jdavidse said:


> 95% of those people will be viewing every single photo that comes across their computer after being "enhanced." You can turn the feature off but it is not obvious, nor will most people care/find it. For any photographer this is a huge problem, because it means that all the (windows) clients out there will be seeing the photos wrong.



Well, that's rather annoying.

Another annoying thing is how "Windows 10 is spying on almost everything you do"

http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 1, 2015)

jdavidse said:


> Windows 10 does have a huge problem for us photographers. The 'Photos' app, which is the default photo viewer on the system, has a feature set to ON by default that automatically "enhances" every photo it views.
> 
> So 2 years from now when 80% of Windows users are on Windows 10, 95% of those people will be viewing every single photo that comes across their computer after being "enhanced." You can turn the feature off but it is not obvious, nor will most people care/find it. For any photographer this is a huge problem, because it means that all the (windows) clients out there will be seeing the photos wrong.
> 
> Other than that I am loving Windows 10 so far.



I did not know that. Thankfully, and as you mentioned, it is very easy to turn off once you do know, but I am not sure I should. I am sure most people won't bother to turn it off.

Do we know what "enhancements" are made?

Thankfully it does not affect me too much, but I can see how this could worry wedding photographers and the like.

Also, as drjlo points out there is quite a lot of stuff to opt out of. Most of which can be done at the time of upgrade.

I am still amazed at how much my laptop has speeded up, really is quite incredible, especially when you think it is free!


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi everybody

Any 7Dii users out there who can advise whether they can view thumbs of their RAW files please?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2015)

drjlo said:


> jdavidse said:
> 
> 
> > 95% of those people will be viewing every single photo that comes across their computer after being "enhanced." You can turn the feature off but it is not obvious, nor will most people care/find it. For any photographer this is a huge problem, because it means that all the (windows) clients out there will be seeing the photos wrong.
> ...



I suppose it is annoying to terrorists spammers, scammers, or thieves.

Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to: 

1.comply with applicable law or respond to valid legal process, including from law enforcement or other government agencies; 

2.protect our customers, for example to prevent spam or attempts to defraud users of the services, or to help prevent the loss of life or serious injury of anyone; 

3.operate and maintain the security of our services, including to prevent or stop an attack on our computer systems or networks; or 

4.protect the rights or property of Microsoft, including enforcing the terms governing the use of the services – however, *if we receive information indicating that someone is using our services to traffic in stolen intellectual or physical property of Microsoft, we will not inspect a customer’s private content ourselves, but we may refer the matter to law enforcement.*


----------



## cayenne (Aug 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> <snip>
> 4.protect the rights or property of Microsoft, including enforcing the terms governing the use of the *services* – however, *if we receive information indicating that someone is using our services to traffic in stolen intellectual or physical property of Microsoft, we will not inspect a customer’s private content ourselves, but we may refer the matter to law enforcement.*



Hmm...exactly *what* services?
I"m just wanting an operating system for my computer...I don't need any MS "services" running on my computer?
Are they referring only to updates or something more intrusive?

Just seems strange to sound like they're referring to an OS as a "service"?

C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2015)

cayenne said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...



Open task manager on your windows PC (alt+ctrl+DEL). Look at the tab called services. Try closing all of them, and see if your windows or other programs will run.

e-mail is a service, web browsing is a service, virtually every function of your pc is based on a service, so yes, you need MS services.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Legally there is a difference.. just because a piece of software is called a "service" does not make it a service in law.


----------



## pwp (Aug 2, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Only thing I do not like, and I hope Microsoft addresses is this, is the digital assistant Cortana. It is great typing in requests etc, but I want to be able to speak to her. Unfortunately you need to log in to your MSN account and then they use that password as the device password. This has stopped me from using it as I do not want to use my MSN account password as my laptop password. Not sure if this is customisable as I have not checked yet.


Wow this will be a roadblock to a bazillion Win10 users across the planet from using Cortana. Who would trust MSN with your system password? This is just an old dumb MS requirement in what is otherwise a strong return to form from the almost-hip-again post Steve Bulmer Microsoft.

-pw


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Try *LastPass*.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought this was a great Windows 10 introduction on Gizmodo where Sean Hollister performed the upgrade to 10 on his laptop and home PC and used them for a week. It shows many of the new features and the experience was very positive. There are also links to other articles about Windows 10.

http://reviews.gizmodo.com/windows-10-the-gizmodo-review-1720872266?google_editors_picks=true

As a rule, no upgrade in Windows will be perfect but from what I am hearing, reading and experiencing myself with a couple of test upgrades, this is the smoothest experience yet for installing a new version of Windows. I won't encourage a client to upgrade until at least the late fall. I'll give it at least 90+ days to see what is fixed, added and adjusted first.

Microsoft desperately needs this to hit a home run. And I've been a computer nerd since the 80's. I'm really tired of Microsoft blowing it. It's hard to watch but it's even harder to support!


----------



## gsealy (Aug 3, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I thought this was a great Windows 10 introduction on Gizmodo where Sean Hollister performed the upgrade to 10 on his laptop and home PC and used them for a week. It shows many of the new features and the experience was very positive. There are also links to other articles about Windows 10.
> 
> http://reviews.gizmodo.com/windows-10-the-gizmodo-review-1720872266?google_editors_picks=true
> 
> ...



I am a computer guy too and I am not messing with my W7 machine. I have everything running well and performing. I will buy a new computer at some point with W10 and go from there. I simply don't want to waste my time fooling around with upgrade issues with all the software I have.


----------



## quod (Aug 10, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> Legally there is a difference.. just because a piece of software is called a "service" does not make it a service in law.


What exactly is a "service in law"? This statement is pseudo-legal gibberish.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 12, 2015)

quod said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Legally there is a difference.. just because a piece of software is called a "service" does not make it a service in law.
> ...



http://thelawdictionary.org/service/

Just because Microsoft calls these type of programs "services" does not mean they will be treated as "services" by a court.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 16, 2015)

Every other Win version is good. So this is good one, skip next.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Every other Win version is good. So this is good one, skip next.



That is just like Moore's Law, its held pretty close since the first version of windows (A flop).

Maybe we should call it Gate's Law


----------

